# Surge not showing up and passenger app not working



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Is anyone else experiencing the surge showing briefly and then dissapearing completely or not showing up at all on the drivers app?

My passenger app just stays dark. 

Not sure if it's just a gliche or something more sinister


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

We are experiencing the very same thing here in Dallas and I don't think it's a glitch! I think Uber is trying to prevent the surge cherry picking...


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking although I was able to get the passenger app working by clearing the cache but the driver's app has been super glitchy


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Was out of town and away from wi-fi for a few days, so just installed new version (v3.39.1) of partner app on Android phone. Now surge notification only shows that a surge is in effect somewhere in town but no longer any zone indication on map. In fact, the pre-surge "hot zones" are also apparently no longer showing up, either. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a map display open when not on a call.


----------



## Red Bank Dave (Jun 12, 2015)

Same here at Jersey Shore but knowing where surge is can be very important not only to the driver but to Uber. 

I cover an area from which folks sometimes go pretty far. Belmar pickups might end up in New Brunswick. I don't know that area so if there is a small 1.2 surge there, I would like to know so I can avoid it! I can drive around it or shut off the app. 

Sometimes I am close enough to a surge when I drop off and I might go there to see what's up if I know there is a big surge at some event I didn't know about. I can help them satisfy customers if I am willing. But, on the other hand if I drop off and get pinged for some place I wouldn't go except for surge pricing, I just won't answer the ping. I could drive right through a place where there are dozens of soon to be ex-uber users with me not knowing or caring where the need is.

It seems pretty damn stupid to me that uber isn't going to show us where surge is happening. This whole company may shortly out-think themselves right into the history books (junk heaps) of internet ventures/apps that were a great idea but were done better by somebody else.


----------



## Red Bank Dave (Jun 12, 2015)

FYI - Just restarted my Samsung and colors reappeared


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

The "hot spots" and surge zones have reappeared. I did a variety of things over the last course of driving yesterday, so any one of these (or some other mysterious, yet-to-be-identified force) could have been the fix:

-Clear driver app cache
-Restart phone
-Reinstall driver app (same version)


----------

